# Entitlement to Child Benefit while working abroad



## c7144 (17 Oct 2007)

I have been working and living in ROI for 6 years. Last year, I had trip to Asia for work and my baby was born over there.  During my maternity leave, I continued work over in Asia.  When I was away, salary and tax were paid as usual.  I came back to ROI in April this year.  Can I have my child benefit from my son was born?  Or, I only receive child benefit from the day I brought my son back?  (we are all EU citizens).  Appreciate for answer.


----------



## orka (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: Child Benefit*



c7144 said:


> I came back to ROI in April this year. Can I have my child benefit from my son was born? Or, I only receive child benefit from the day I brought my son back? (we are all EU citizens). Appreciate for answer.


 
I'm not sure about the birthdate vs coming back to Ireland date but I know that children's allowance won't be backdated more than 6 months without a very good reason - so given that April, when you arrived back here, is 6 months ago it is likely that that will be the earliest date you will be eligible from.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: Child Benefit*

For what it's worth:


> *Late Claims
> 
> *         If a claim is made late, it is paid from the first day         of the month after the claim is received. Claims can be backdated if the         Deciding Officer is satisfied that there was good cause for the delay in         making the claim.
> Further back-dating may also be possible in certain         circumstances. See sections 4 and 5 of the separate guidelines on         '*Claims and Late Claims*'.


----------



## gipimann (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: Child Benefit*

Child Benefit is not payable if the child is not resident in the state (with an exception for children in another EEA state whose parent/s are working in Ireland).

You would only be eligible to apply from the time you returned with your child to Ireland as you were outside the EEA (European Economic Area).


----------



## c7144 (18 Oct 2007)

*Re: Child Benefit*

Thanks for your reply.  
As I was there for business and I worked before and after my baby was born in Asia for my company.  Am I qualified as below condition?

'To qualify for Child Benefit the applicant must satisfy the Habitual Residence Condition. 
*Qualified Child
*A child is a qualified child for Child Benefit if s/he is:
Under 16 years of age 
Aged 16, 17 or 18 and either in full-time education or incapable of self-support by reason of long-term physical or mental disability Ordinarily resident in the State Not detained in a reformatory, industrial school or in legal custody. 
The child must be ordinarily resident in the State. This requirement is deemed to be satisfied in cases of:  members of the Irish Defence Forces or the Irish Civil Service serving abroad, volunteer development workers, or persons temporarily employed abroad by an Irish employer and paying Irish social insurance contributions. '


----------



## gipimann (18 Oct 2007)

*Re: Child Benefit*

If you meet that requirement, then, subject to there being no difficulties with you making a late claim, it appears you should qualify from the child's date of birth.


----------



## c7144 (18 Oct 2007)

*Re: Child Benefit*

Thanks for your quick reply.  I will ask my employer to write a letter to Child benefit sector.


----------

